

What development board to use - t3rcio
http://hackaday.com/2011/02/01/what-development-board-to-use/

======
makmanalp
The pandaboard is amazing. I mean, dual core A9 processor, 1080p video with a
DSP, wlan, 3 usb ports, JTAG, expansion headers in a neat tiny package all for
$175? Damn.

It could be a seedbox, NAS and dedicated video / music player all in one, or
you could use it for your next robotics project to do on board processing on
your quadcopter!

------
JoachimSchipper
Note that at least the $4.30 MSP430 does seem to have open-source support,
e.g. <http://mspgcc.sourceforge.net/>,

~~~
Nick_C
Wow, can't go wrong for that price. Bonus, as it doesn't need a power supply,
it uses the USB's.

They accept international orders so I've ordered one _with free shipping_ to
Australia.

~~~
Nick_C
For anyone who comes back and reads this later, the package arrived two
business days after placing the order. I'm still pretty amazed I got it,
delivered to Australia, for $4.30.

------
zdw
FYI, If you want a full system, the Insignia Infocast, which is a Best Buy
rebranded chumby, is in the $80-100 range. 8" touchscreen, 800Mhz ARM
processor, and runs OE:

<http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=1435>

it's a nice starting point, if you're looking for an already mostly there
system.

------
swalberg
I'm not sure why they always seem to be left out these days, but Microchip PIC
micros are great for learning this kind of stuff. There are lots of cheap
programmers available, most of the chips are available in DIP format to use
with a breadboard, and they have the most generous sample program ever.

